# 1967 GTO interior seat.



## jaddi62360 (Jun 19, 2013)

I would like to know how far I can move the front seat back as I need about 10 inches? Has anyone found any 10 inch extensions? My son is about 6'8 and I have a 67 Camaro I moved 2 inches but have since found 4 inch still need that seat to move back enough to touch rear seat so he can drive it comfortable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A ten inch extension would put the back of the bucket in contact with the rear seat....that's a whole bunch. You might be able to unbolt the tracks and move them a bit rearward, as the floor pan allows. Special mounting plates may need to be fabricated.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Call Ames Performance to verify these will move the attachment points enough for your needs:










They are $79/pair.
Part # A137RD
Ames: 1-800-421-2637

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A137RD&order_number_e=MzIwODczOQ%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## jaddi62360 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Ihave a set of extensions for a72 chevelle that hasen't been used I will see if this is the same ones I had got for my chevelle they look like the picture.


----------



## jaddi62360 (Jun 19, 2013)

how many inches do you think I ca actually go back without hitting the back seat?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jaddi62360 said:


> how many inches do you think I ca actually go back without hitting the back seat?


A tape measure should be able to tell you that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your '72 Chevelle stuff is the same as the GTO stuff, IMO. I used the lower portion and tracks off of a '72 Cutlass years back re-doing my '67 driver's seat, and the parts were identical.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The floor pan drops off a bit into the rear floor, would think it would tip the seat back if you went too far.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

At six-eight, he may want to remove the rear seat and install the front bucket in its place


----------

